# What should I use to kill my rabbits???



## rabbitman

:/ Hey I have a few NZ's I am butchering and I want to know what to use to kill them? I have seen them being shot and I dont want to do that. Would clubbing them over thier head work?? If so what should I use thanks


----------



## freemotion

My dad used to hold them by their back legs with their heads down and use his other hand to snap the neck, then would bleed them out.  That's all I know.  He doesn't like killing, but said rabbits were the easiest for this reason, quick and painless, then never knew it was coming.


----------



## tortoise

I have tried neck breaking and it didn't work.  That was a not-cool killing.  

I have my bun-buns happy chilling out and clout them on the head, then bleed them out asap.  

I've found some interesting reading on decapitation.  There was a recent article published in JAVMA.  Decapitation take 9 seconds before brain waves stop.  So my goal with every kill is 10 seconds.  

After that research, I believe decapitation is the most humane (non-chemical) way to kill a rabbit, but I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Hooligan Farm

I did the broomstick method. Since I don't know my own strength I pulled a little to hard so the bleed out process started a little early. But other than that little hiccup it went smoothly.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We use blunt force trauma with a pipe, hold them down firm and wack. 

This is considered a legally human method.


----------



## cattlecait

We would put the rabbit in an empty 5-gallon bucket and shoot them in the head with a .22. Costs a .22 bullet, but kills them quick and clean every time. They don't know anything's going on.


----------



## DianeS

I also break the neck, in a variation of the broomstick or rabbit wringer method. I have a tree with two branches very close together, so I slip the rabbit in there, with the head on one side of the branches and the body (and me) on the other side, and I pull the hindquarters sharply away from the head. 

The spinal cord snaps. After that, it holds everything still so I can free one hand to cut the neck for bleeding out.


----------



## collector

A ballpeen hammer is effective and quick.


----------



## rabbitgeek

*from the rabbitgeek notes

Broomstick Method and other ways to...you know

*Warning: This message contains graphic language which may upset sensitive persons.*

There are good descriptions for processing in many publications. 
"Raising Rabbits the Modern Way" a book by Bob Bennett 
"Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits" a book by Bob Bennett 
(Available at many libraries)

As of 10/23/09, There are not any good websites showing how to do 
this because animal rights activists attacked the websites that 
show how to do this. So that is why I don't have any referenced here.

Over 20 years ago, I worked for the California Conservation Corps, 
back in the days of  Gov. Jerry "Moonbeam" Brown. We lived dormitory 
style in a camp.  As part of our  "Appropriate Technology" education, 
we learned to raise organic vegetables and to raise  animals for 
our camp kitchen. We had pigs, goats, turkeys, chickens, and rabbits.

That's where I learned to process rabbits.

I was taught to use sharp knives, hang the rabbit in rope loops, 
slit the throat and bleed it  out. We usually held the rabbits head 
with one hand and used the other hand to hold the  knife. It worked 
fine and in the hundreds of rabbits we processed only one of them 
ever screamed and that was while we carried the rabbit to the 
processing area we had prepared.

The thing I did not like about it was the presence of sharp knives 
in nervous hands, namely - my hands!

Fast forward to 2000. My sons join 4H and start raising meat rabbits 
to compete in meat pens for auction at the fair. My nervous hands 
are still attached to me. I don't have the hand strength to kill 
rabbit with my hands by cervical dislocation, also known as "twist 
and crunch." So the "rabbit punch" or "bonking" to the back of the 
rabbit skull with a hardwood dowel or round metal bar became my 
method of choice. 

You stun them by hitting them in the head with a pipe or hardwood 
stick. Actually, this blunt force trauma (bonking the back of the 
head behind the ears) is similar to what happens to us when we fall 
backwards and hit the back of our head on concrete. Hit hard enough 
and the subject goes unconscious and often dies from the trauma. 
As a friend of mind once said, if you hit the rabbit on the back of 
the head and blood comes out the nose, that's a good hit. You hold 
the ears and strike the rabbits head behind the ears.

Bonking is my second choice. The act of bonking raises my anxiety 
level and I don't like it. The violence in striking the rabbit annoys 
me. Yes, I've smacked  my fingers before with this method too.

The broomstick method has become my preferred method to dispatch a 
rabbit. A broom handle, mop handle, or other STRONG dowel is used 
to facilitate cervical dislocation. I  have metal rod that is about 
half an inch in diameter that I use a lot.

I take the rabbit to be killed to a flat area. Hard concrete floor 
seems to work best, although I've also done this on the kitchen floor. 
I do not attempt on soft ground or on a lawn.

I like to have classical music playing while I process rabbits. Helps 
keep me calm. I thank the Lord and the rabbit for the food they provide. 
Then I put the rabbit down on the floor and give it a moment to calm down. 

I gently place the stick behind the rabbit head across the neck. The 
rabbit doesn't know what the stick is for and usually doesn't get nervous.

Put the stick right behind the head in the hollow of the neck. Try to 
keep the rabbit head in a straight line, its jaw flat on the ground. 
The stick should at least two feet long. The stick should extend at 
least 12 inches on each side of the rabbit. 

I usually kneel down to setup the rabbit and position the stick. 

Now comes the important step. Step on the stick to one side of the rabbit, 
this should pin the rabbits head and neck to the floor. Be sure rabbits 
head stays straight and does not twist  sideways. Grabbing the rabbits 
rear legs, straighten up and place your other foot on the stick on the 
other side of the rabbit. As you do this, pull up on the rabbits rear legs. 

With the neck pinned down, pulling up on the rear legs will dislocate the 
neck, stunning/killing the rabbit at that moment.  There will be some 
reflexive kicks and jerking, but the rabbit is dead. You will feel the 
neck bones separate.

This sounds complicated and it takes some practice to get it done smoothly. 
You can practice on a stuffed toy until you can do this step smoothly. 
The step and pull should take less than a second to complete. You can 
then hang the rabbit by the feet in your butchering area, remove the head, 
and let it bleed out. You can then continue to process as normal.

If you have trouble with balance, or cannot bend, then this method may 
not work for you. I would direct you to learn how to bonk the rabbit by 
hitting them with something in the back of the head.

I've checked the rabbits eye for involuntary reflex and the rabbit is 
gone. It's dead. No doubt.  There is some kicking by the rabbit, that 
is nerve reflex only.

Be advised that with bonking or broomsticking there could be bleeding 
from the rabbits nose so be sure you are someplace that is easy to 
clean up.

For me, the broomstick method is the least violent method for killing 
rabbits. It works on 5 lb fryers, 10 lb roasters, and 15 lb French Lops. 
Using the power of the legs to pull up makes it possible for small 
people to kill big rabbits. I also use this method to euthanize rabbits 
that are sick or failing to thrive. Instead of thanking them for food, 
I thank them for spending time with us, tell them to say hello to Jesus 
for me and send them over the rainbow bridge. 

I hold them until the kicking stops, then I put them in double plastic 
bag, then into the freezer to be sold as animal food or donated to 
wildlife rescue for animal food.

Small kits that need to be euthanized can be dispatched by blunt force 
trauma to the back of the head. I put the kit in a small plastic bag,
holding the kits body in my hand with the kits head extending past my grip,
I bring my hand up and rap the back of the head on a hard surface like a 
table top or corner of an appliance. Then the kit is put in the freezer  
as above.

Again with any method of dispatching, there will probably be some reflexive
kicking. This does not mean the rabbit is alive or that you did it wrong.

One more note, CULL does not mean KILL.  Cull means to separate from 
the herd. Many of my rabbit culls are sold as pets, or breeding stock, 
or as show bunnies. One person's cull may be someone else's Grand Champion. 

Some of our best show rabbits were culls from another breeder. Why does 
she cull such nice rabbits? Because she cannot keep all the rabbits 
that are born in her barn. So she culls by selling.

I may cull for weight, for color, for body type, or any other reason. 
I may kill some culls, but not all culls are killed. When people started 
using cull and kill as if they mean the same thing, this upsets people 
and gives PETA ammunition.

So I try to use the language of the herdsman properly.

I tried to keep the graphic language to a minimum, if I upset anyone, 
I apologize.  Considering the topic, I think I did good.

I believe there will be rabbits in heaven. I believe we might see some 
of our friends again. So I try to do right by them. In case we meet.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## elevan

Very informative rabbitgeek.  Thank you.


----------



## Weedchick

Thanks for such a clear explanation rabbitgeek. It's very helpful.


----------



## norcal

I found a youtube link.   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBYv...ing-and-eating-rabbit%252F%26has_verified%3D1

I did this broomstick method, yet I'm not sure if it was reflex jumping around, or if I botched it the first time.  Ugh!   I did it 3 times just to make sure.   I couldn't tell by looking at the eyes, like described.  

Oh well, I'm still proud that I processed my first rabbit, especially since my husband said he's not doing it anymore (he only did one), and I just bought two more breeders.  

None of the videos show the reflex jumping.............


----------



## hoodat

Bonking is the only thing that ever made sense to me - quick and easy. Just don't be timid about it; hit hard and do it right the first swing. Beginners get into trouble by not hitting hard enough. Old timers almost invariably use the old fashioned rabbit chop to do the job. The object is to strike right where the skull meets the backbone so you seperate it at that point. The rabbit never knows what happened till it wakes up in bunny heaven.
If you aren't going to save the hides take a sharp knife and cut a slit in the middle of the back and insert the fingers of both hands. Pull in opposite directions and the skin peels off in both directions to the head and hind feet. Seperate the head and feet and there you are.


----------



## dewey

hoodat said:
			
		

> If you aren't going to save the hides take a sharp knife and cut a slit in the middle of the back and insert the fingers of both hands. Pull in opposite directions and the skin peels off in both directions to the head and hind feet. Seperate the head and feet and there you are.


We skin that same way and have for years.  So fast, easy and clean.  No needing a second person or to wire the carcass up if alone to get a grip for skinning it, no cutting around the feet first with all that fur getting everywhere.


----------



## hoodat

dewey said:
			
		

> hoodat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you aren't going to save the hides take a sharp knife and cut a slit in the middle of the back and insert the fingers of both hands. Pull in opposite directions and the skin peels off in both directions to the head and hind feet. Seperate the head and feet and there you are.
> 
> 
> 
> We skin that same way and have for years.  So fast, easy and clean.  No needing a second person or to wire the carcass up if alone to get a grip for skinning it, no cutting around the feet first with all that fur getting everywhere.
Click to expand...

The only reason to hang them is if you are saving the hides.


----------



## wYs Ranch

I like to use a pull board.  If using cervical dislocation as the method.  I prefer this over the stick method because there is too much time between getting the stick in place, applying pressure and then finally killing it.   

With the pull board you slide the rabbits neck in a groove and pull down quickly.


----------



## Weedchick

Wys, could you give dimensions for the pull board? Specifically, how much the opening narrows down?  Thanks!


----------



## rabbitman

I agree rabbitgeek thank you along with the rest of you. And yes I would also like to see the demisions..


----------



## rabbitgeek

norcal said:
			
		

> I did this broomstick method, yet I'm not sure if it was reflex jumping around, or if I botched it the first time.  Ugh!   I did it 3 times just to make sure.   I couldn't tell by looking at the eyes, like described.
> 
> Oh well, I'm still proud that I processed my first rabbit, especially since my husband said he's not doing it anymore (he only did one), and I just bought two more breeders.
> 
> None of the videos show the reflex jumping.............


With bonking, or broomstick there is often reflexive muscle jerking. This does not mean you did it wrong.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## norcal

rabbitgeek said:
			
		

> With bonking, or broomstick there is often reflexive muscle jerking. This does not mean you did it wrong.
> 
> Have a good day!
> Franco Rios


Thank you for answering that.....


----------



## DKRabbitry

Hello all... Hard to decide where to post this because this question pops up so very much... 
anyways, they were talking about this on the meatrabbits forum I am a member of so I thought I would cross-post with you all in case their are some newer people who have never heard of them..
The Rabbit Wringer and the Rabbit Zinger are both supposedly excellent, super easy devices used for dispatching rabbits... http://www.therabbitwringer.com/index.html


----------



## Citylife

I have been using the wringer for a few months now.  I am an average build middle age woman with a lower back injury.  Today, I got to find out I am very glad I have Florida White rabbits.  I had to cull out two adults today and realized they are a bit harder to dispatch then the 10-12 week old ones.  Bones are stronger and they have larger muscles.  I was not sure I would have the umf to get the job done (so to speak).  The younger ones are definately easier and I have had no problems.  Today, is the first time I questioned the technique as I was not expecting that.  I am greatful that I am quick to realize and got it done fast anyway.  
So, for my situation the smaller rabbits work out in a few different ways.  And the wringer works well for me with the younger stock.
Hope this helps someone when they are doing the deed.


----------



## AZ Rabbits

With the rabbit wringer, be sure to have it installed fairly low, like at chest or stomach level. Have the rabbit facing the wall, away from you. Slide in the neck, lift the legs so the are almost the same height as the wringer, pull with a small jerk (you'll have to experience it to get the right feeling). The neck will completely separate from the head with just the skin keeping them connected. It kills the rabbit instantly.

Some like to pull straight down, but it's not as efficient and you can break their legs in the process. It takes more strength and isn't recommended. The method I mentioned above is the best I've found. The idea is to dispatch as quickly as possible with as little discomfort for the rabbit as possible.

As a side note, use caution when dispatching both full grown and young rabbits. When going from one to the other during the same session, make sure you compensate your strength. I went from a full grown to a young one and completely separated the head. It's a mess and not a pleasant experience. Culling is never a fun thing, but is the purpose of raising them for meat.


----------



## justin

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We use blunt force trauma with a pipe, hold them down firm and wack.
> 
> This is considered a legally human method.


I have always held them by there back legs and used a karate chop style blow right behind the ears, rarely do I have to hit them twice. A guy I work with said he uses a pipe and after haveing to hit a rabbit twice a while back I decided to try it. Unfortunatly I hit it to high and shattered its shoulder blades. It was a very painfully death and harder to clean up. Since there have only been two rabbits that my usual methods of karate chop didn't kill with one blow I went back to that and have no intention of ever trying anything else again.


----------



## oneacrefarm

justin said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We use blunt force trauma with a pipe, hold them down firm and wack.
> 
> This is considered a legally human method.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always held them by there back legs and used a karate chop style blow right behind the ears, rarely do I have to hit them twice. A guy I work with said he uses a pipe and after haveing to hit a rabbit twice a while back I decided to try it. Unfortunatly I hit it to high and shattered its shoulder blades. It was a very painfully death and harder to clean up. Since there have only been two rabbits that my usual methods of karate chop didn't kill with one blow I went back to that and have no intention of ever trying anything else again.
Click to expand...

My hubs does it this way too, and it works well. I have the Wringer for myself, since I don't have the upper body strength for the "karate chop".


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I use the variation of the broomstick method, called the tpost method.  I find that the heavier post helps hold the rabbit in position while I'm getting a good hold on it.


----------



## oneacrefarm

Here is my new processing area....


----------



## lorihadams

We use a forked stick to pin the rabbit's neck to the ground and use a .22 short shot deringer to the back of the head, just below the ears. Shoot forward towards the middle of the eyes. Quick, easy, no do-overs.


----------



## smiles-n-sunshine

I'd say it's less important to find "the best method", than it is to find "the best method FOR YOU", and always try to improve your performance.

Personally, I kill rabbits by first stunning them by striking the back of the head with an 18" piece of rebar with grip tape for a handle.  Then I pierce the jugular vein with a double-edged sticking knife, and hold it by its back legs to bleed out.  This is similar (minus the stunning) to how I kill poultry, so it just seems natural for me.

Bryan


----------



## Wabbit Wancher

WARNING: KILLING AND BUTCHERING TECHNIQUES GRAPHICALLY EXPLAINED: First and foremost, please calm your rabbit.  If one cradles the rabbit on it's back, then the rabbit is stroked calmly starting at the between the ears then slowly down to the nose, the rabbit will almost go limp and groggy or almost asleep. Once the rabbit is completely calm, I gently slip it's limp head into the the Rabbit Wringer that is installed  inside the wall of my barn and pull. There is some shaking that is purely neurological and I feel the most humane method to use. The Rabbit Wringer hanging apparatus is installed next to the Wringer. I place a plastic garbage bag behind the apparatus with strong duct tape over a clean garbage bag. I move the dead rabbit from the Wringer to the hanging apparatus and put its feet in the slots, then bleed it, cut off the head-you really don't see this much as it is in the bag, cut around the feet and invert and  unzip the pelt. From there, the stomach is slit and the innards fall directly into the bag. I retrieve the heart and kidneys for dog food and the liver for pate (be careful to remove the little green gall bladder without breaking it or you will foul the entire liver with bitterness). The feet are severed and the carcass is dropped into  a large pan of salt water and soaked for a day.


----------



## texcalkas

I am so glad I've come across this thread.  I'll be breeding my rare breed rabbits at the end of the month and am nervous to the point of being sick over knowing I'll have excess rabbits.  My dad always knocked our rabbits on the back of the head with a 2x4 but occasionally he'd miss and hit their shoulders instead.  I am considering the Wringer since it seems like it would be over instantly and there would be less room for mistakes.  The other butchering steps don't bother me...it's just the knowledge that I'm ending an animal's life.  But, I'll do it and have meat to eat at the end of the day.


----------



## mama24

I'm planning on shooting them in the head with a pellet gun before bleeding out. Seems to most humane. I'd do the same with my chickens if their brains weren't too small for it to work. For them, I just cut their heads off as cleanly as possible. I don't like the idea of taking chances trying to break the rabbit's neck.


----------



## mama24

I killed our extra buck last week. I used the pellet gun as planned and it worked GREAT! I feel much better about this way after reading from people who tried clubbing or breaking the neck and missed or didn't do it hard enough.


----------



## 77Herford

Snap the neck.


----------



## ruthless

mama24, when I look up "pellet gun" I get all kinds of stuff.   could you specify brand and whether pistol, rifle, etc that worked for you?   thanks


----------



## secuono

Are pellet guns more quiet than a regular hand gun? I may just use it instead if it is, we live right on the road and shooting within, I think, 500ft is not allowed, but if you can't hear it as bad, I could get away with it. Lots of hunting going around anyway. 
Heck, could a strong enough pellet gun kill a sheep or would I have to give in and use the Glock? I know, possibly overkill, no pun intended.


----------



## zzGypsy

secuono said:
			
		

> Are pellet guns more quiet than a regular hand gun? I may just use it instead if it is, we live right on the road and shooting within, I think, 500ft is not allowed, but if you can't hear it as bad, I could get away with it. Lots of hunting going around anyway.
> Heck, could a strong enough pellet gun kill a sheep or would I have to give in and use the Glock? I know, possibly overkill, no pun intended.


I'm not an expert on the new pellet guns, but I don't think I'd count on one killing a sheep.  at least it would not be on my list.  
my glock's a bit overkill (.45) but we've successfully used the hubby's (9mm).


----------



## mama24

The one I used is my 12yo son's Daisy brand pump style air powered pellet/BB rifle. I got it at walmart for about $100, but the pellets and BBs are cheaper at Tractor Supply. It uses metal pointed tip pellets, not the round plastic ones, I don't think those would work. My friend who suggested it uses a pistol that uses the same type of pellets. They definitely woudnt kill a sheep. You can get similar guns that use CO2 cartridges if you don't want to have to pump. The pellet went right through the rabbit's skull, btw. He bled out of his mouth, so it went through the brain and exited in his mouth or throat. He died instantly, just twitched a little. They are very quiet. The shot makes less noise than the pumping. Just a little snapping noise, not like a real gun at all, not that my neighbors would care anyway.


----------



## mama24

Oh, i would recommend a lower powered gun for the sheep, btw, maybe a .22? I imagine the glock would make a big mess.


----------



## secuono

I'd use a hand bb gun, don't want a long ol shotgun type for such a small thing. We have a shotgun, I forget what it is and the Glock. I just have how freaking loud guns and all are.


----------



## zzGypsy

secuono said:
			
		

> I'd use a hand bb gun, don't want a long ol shotgun type for such a small thing. We have a shotgun, I forget what it is and the Glock. I just have how freaking loud guns and all are.


a .22's not too loud.  however, I'm not sure I'd use one on our larger sheep.  probably would work, but I'm big on one-shot-one-kill, I don't ever want to need a second shot.


----------



## Marinarawr

I've only used .22 rifle and air rifle to put down rabbits and I much prefer the air rifle. I agree to get the metal pellets. I just set them on the lawn and while they're munching away I pop them in the top of the head. I try not to go straight down through but stand in front of the rabbit so that the pellet causes damage closer to the brain stem. It's quiet so the other rabbits don't get spooked and pellets are remarkably cheap. I don't know the specific model of air rifle I use but it's a break barrel Crosman w/ 1000-1200 fps (lead and lead free pellet speeds respectively). I also use lead free pellets because once a pellet exited the lower jaw of the rabbit and become lodged in it's chest. I'm sure I was making a mountain out of a mole-hill but I cut out the meat around the pellet for safety. So far I haven't had anything but a speedy and relatively clean death. They usually bleed a little from the mouth and occasionally from the ears. 
My .22 experience was a bit more graphic: The one time I used a .22 it was a rifle, and the rabbit certainly died instantly but it's eyes were pushed out of their sockets. I have a picture of it because it was morbidly goofy looking but I still feel better about the more "gentle" air rifle. That being said, I don't have the same volume at slaughter time that would warrant a Wringer or a Zinger.

*Edit* I forgot to mention that I do always keep a whacker around just in case the one shot doesn't do it. I've never had that happen but a break barrel isn't the fastest for reloading.


----------



## InBox485

I've used several methods to kill rabbits. There are pros and cons to each.

Broomstick: bruises the shoulder, but it is easy to do. Easy to break the spine in the process.

rabbit wringer and such variants: better alternative to a broomstick IMO. Easy to break the spine in the process.

hold rabbit neck between thumb and forefinger in one hand and hold hind legs in other hand, and stretch across your hips till the neck snaps: Good option if you need to kill a rabbit with your bare hands and not make a scene out of it. Easy to break the spine in the process.

Stun then slit throat: How hard you hit is hard to explain and it's too easy to not hit hard enough. I don't like slitting throats as I like to tan the entire pelt.

For all of the above, the time from when the rabbit has reason to fear for its life until the time it is actually dead is way too long for my liking. Breaking the neck stops voluntary movement below the neck, but leaves the rabbit alive for a little bit. Out of respect for an animal who's life is being taken for meat, I want the time to be so short the rabbit never knows it happened.

The method I currently use is a .22 pellet. Most pellet rifles are plenty to put a pellet into a rabbit brain at point blank. The rabbit goes from being pet behind the neck to having a scrambled brain incapable of processing pain/fear/etc. in a very small fraction of a second. I use a rifle because that is what I have, but there are pellet pistols that could probably do the job. The pellet doesn't totally obliterate the brain the way a .22 bullet does, so if you want to get into brain tanning, pellets don't make that an issue. Just to get a feel for it, I've also used a .25acp mouse gun. The results are similar to 22lr. The bullet passes through the brain, and out the chin / mouth, and the brain is obliterated along with fragments of the skull and whatnot. If I had to suggest a "perfect" way for rabbit dispatch, it would be a captive bolt gun, but I've yet to find a vendor for one that would be appropriate for rabbits.


----------



## Marsha Kay

I'm having trouble uploading a picture but do you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This pellet gun would be powerful enough? And do you think shooting from behind near the base of the skull would be more quick and less room of error or from the front right above but between the eyes? https://goo.gl/photos/cUUFd8uxR1DTnUyeA

In case you can't see the photo it's a Gamo P-23 with .177 caliber lead pointed tip pellets. We also have a red rider pump rifle but thought this might be better.


----------



## Bossroo

I would HIGHLY URGE  you and everyone else to use methods other than a gun if you value your and others life and limb.  It is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## LocoYokel

I have used every method I could find and finally got myself a Crosman .177 pump pistol.  I stack two bales of straw/hay against the barn wall (inside, no distractions) and put a large rubber mat on top (like a non-slip shower mat): put the rabbit on the mat facing away from you and pet 'till it settles, just a few strokes usually. 
Have the pistol pumped, loaded (I go 10X, the max) and safety ON. When rabbit is in place take pistol, place muzzle directly on skull right between ears, remove safety and fire when ready. 
In the 50+ rabbits I have done this way it has only taken the one shot, the pellet does not go through the animal and if it did it would hit the mat/straw bales. There is hardly any of the spasms I have seen with other methods and way less stress on the animal.
My meat rabbits are NOT pets and don't get handled much and I butcher for another guy whose rabbits don't get handled at all. They all have been calm at time of dispatch, which I prefer to some struggling, frightened animal.


----------



## Latestarter

Contrary to bossroo's statement, using a gun is safe, swift and humane. As with any tool, which a gun is, with proper training and experience, it's just as safe as a knife or a club. Crossing the street, driving, cooking with gas (open flame), are all "accidents waiting to happen" as well, but people do each safely & quite routinely. 

I would test fire the pistol against various substances to make sure it's powerful enough to kill with a single pellet. It's a CO2 powered gun and they are generally adjustable for how much pressure they use on each shot. From the specs it appears the velocity is (fixed? at) 400 feet/second (at the muzzle?). Even though you'll be inches from the rabbit's skull, I don't know if that will be powerful enough to kill with a single shot. Maybe take several shots at a 2 x 4 at close range and see if/how far the pellet lodges in the wood.

Good luck and I hope you'll let us know how it goes!


----------



## Bossroo

LocoYokel said:


> I have used every method I could find and finally got myself a Crosman .177 pump pistol.  I stack two bales of straw/hay against the barn wall (inside, no distractions) and put a large rubber mat on top (like a non-slip shower mat): put the rabbit on the mat facing away from you and pet 'till it settles, just a few strokes usually.
> Have the pistol pumped, loaded (I go 10X, the max) and safety ON. When rabbit is in place take pistol, place muzzle directly on skull right between ears, remove safety and fire when ready.
> In the 50+ rabbits I have done this way it has only taken the one shot, the pellet does not go through the animal and if it did it would hit the mat/straw bales. There is hardly any of the spasms I have seen with other methods and way less stress on the animal.
> My meat rabbits are NOT pets and don't get handled much and I butcher for another guy whose rabbits don't get handled at all. They all have been calm at time of dispatch, which I prefer to some struggling, frightened animal.





Latestarter said:


> Contrary to bossroo's statement, using a gun is safe, swift and humane. As with any tool, which a gun is, with proper training and experience, it's just as safe as a knife or a club. Crossing the street, driving, cooking with gas (open flame), are all "accidents waiting to happen" as well, but people do each safely & quite routinely.
> 
> I would test fire the pistol against various substances to make sure it's powerful enough to kill with a single pellet. It's a CO2 powered gun and they are generally adjustable for how much pressure they use on each shot. From the specs it appears the velocity is (fixed? at) 400 feet/second (at the muzzle?). Even though you'll be inches from the rabbit's skull, I don't know if that will be powerful enough to kill with a single shot. Maybe take several shots at a 2 x 4 at close range and see if/how far the pellet lodges in the wood.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you'll let us know how it goes!


Loco Yokel and Latestarter ,  I HIGHLY DISAGREE .  Any firearm is an accident waiting to happen.  Have you used, seean or even heard of a captive bolt pistol ?  Touted to be the best and most humane tool (next to lethal injec tion ) to dispatch an animal that is used in slaughter houses, Veterinary Teaching Hospitals, etc.  .  It is akin to a .45 but pro(pels a 1/4 inch round " bolt "  up to 2" into the brain . YES ,  I have used it for many years at a University.   And YES, most of the time it will dispatch as advertised.  However , on a few occations when the brain is penetrated  by the captive bolt, the animal will have violent convultions and on  fewer occations I have also  seen where the animal even attacked and bitten a person while "brain dead ".  
  I would NEVER advise anyone , especially a first timer,   to use ANY FIREARM TO DISPATCH ANY ANIMAL.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I respect your opinion @Bossroo.  There have been times, unfortunately, when an animal on my farm needed to be put down. We used a gun.  As you noted, even a captive bolt pistol is not foolproof.  What do you suggest as a quick and humane way to dispatch an animal that might be 100+ lbs?


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow we dispatch animals with a gun on our farm all the time. We hunt deer with, you guessed it, a gun. I do believe people who are not accustomed to using firearms should not do this, however when used by someone comfortable with them, this is a safe and humane way to dispatch animals. This is how we dispatch pigs and have never had an issue.

I'm not sure if you are recommending the captive bolt pistol or not, but it is a very expensive item to buy, and I've never had issues with a gun, so I'm good with what we're doing. 

Edit: I wasn't clear in what I was saying, rephrased!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

A couple weeks ago I took a pig to slaughter.  I asked how they dispatch them and was told a 22 rifle.  I also asked if they butcher goats.  Yep.  I asked how they kill them and they told me they slit their throats because it's more humane....????

I don't think I believe that and also not sure I'd ever have them butcher a goat for me.  But on the other hand, we tried butchering chickens by cutting their throats and letting them bleed....but I prefer cutting off their head and that's the way we do it now.


----------



## Latestarter

I guess the bottom line is each person has to make a decision based on their experience and beliefs as to what will work best, fastest, safest, and humane for them and their animals. I have no issue with coning a chicken and bleeding it out. I don't think I'd kill a goat or sheep (or other large animal) that way, as they are much larger animals and it would take much longer to bleed them out and it would be harder to restrain them. IMHO I think the struggling pumps acid to the muscles as well which effects the quality and flavor of the meat. I prefer a completely relaxed animal who one moment is peacefully going about it's life and the next second is dead and gone with no suffering.

I have had to help people track gut shot animals and that's no way for any animal to die. One shot, one kill, no pain, and no suffering is the way it should be done. Of course there will ALWAYS be that one animal who goes berserk even though brain dead, but I've seen more animals do this and go spastic when bludgeoned with a club than being shot. IME, there's a loud bang, the animal drops, and that's all she wrote.


----------



## Hopalong Causually

"Any firearm is an accident waiting to happen."

I respect the opinions of others.  I'll discuss ideas with anyone.  I'll gratefully ask advice of others who have greater knowledge of something.  In this case, I can definitively state from a lifetime of experience as a user and educator that the above statement is not factual or accurate.  

There are plenty of methods of dispatch to choose from.  Use of a firearm by a responsible person has its place.  A firearm is no more dangerous, of and by itself, than a hairpin.  I personally use cervical dislocation followed quickly by carotid severing.  I don't ask for anybody's approval nor criticism, it's just the method I choose to use.  Suit yourself.


----------



## Bossroo

I have a hunting background for all of my life , so I am very comfortable in using a gun and yes, I have used a gun to dispatch quit a few large farm animals then immediatly cut their throats to bleed out  and in the same motion to sever their spinal chord within meer seconds for myself and family. However, using the other methods are much more effective and more humane than a gun for use on small animals such as rabbits, chickens, etc..     So here just a couple examples of a use of a firearm accident just waiting to happen,  One of my neighbors and his friend have hunted all of their lives too.  They whent pheasant hunting to a sugarbeet field that they had permission to hunt. As they were ready to stop at the field  , the buddy saw 5 rooster pheasants just 10 yards from where they stopped.  He slowly steped out of the car, loaded his shotgun, Aimed his shotgun over the car and pulled the trigger just as my neighbor steped sideways and in the line of fire, loosing his head that rolled into the field.  I had a 3 month old filly playing out in the corrall while her dam was eating hay in the barn stall.  The filly broke her leg bone in multiple places.  I called my Vet.,( also a friend of mine who lived just 2 miles from my place ) who had a lifetime experience with horses to come  out to put the filly down.  He shot her with a snub nose .32 point blank into her forhand.  Instead of dropping down like a rock as expectd,  she leaped into him, and as they both dropped onto the ground with the filly on top of him, breaking his arm. I calmly asked if I should now put him down  too.  I drove him to the hospital for treatment.  So, giving advice to someone that they do not even know or know about or a new animal owner  to use a firearm to dispatch any animal  is irrisponsible.


----------



## NH homesteader

I was going to leave this conversation until I read your last sentence. Irresponsible? For stating how we choose to dispatch animals? 

I know a large animal vet who euthanized an animal via injection and that animal didn't go down. He had to fight to give it more meds. 

That man should never have taken that shot, killing your neighbor. That is both illegal and very poor practice, to fire when someone is in between you and your target.

When we state our practices, any practices, we assume a basic level of competence and assume that the person reading our information has the capability to make their own decisions as to what they are comfortable with. That's all we can do. To say no one should EVER use a firearm to dispatch an animal is insulting to people who have to make hard decisions for their animals on a daily basis. And no, I do not believe everyone should use a firearm. My husband and I regularly target practice and are familiar with all safety guidelines regarding hunting and firearm use.

Ok I'm done now.


----------



## Latestarter

@Bossroo Look, yes, a gun can kill (as can a knife, a ball bat, a car, etc), and yes, accidents do happen. To eliminate a tool because accidents happen is ludicrous at best and stupid at worst. I worked in a meat room at a grocery store as a young man and watched an experienced butcher cut his finger off on a band saw used to cut pork chops (among other uses). Accidents happen... It's why they are called accidents... damage done unintentionally...  that doesn't mean band saws should never be used because they are an accident waiting to happen. I too have hunted all my life and have witnessed misfires and accidents with firearms. Luckily none I've witnessed have cost a life. As for your friend hunting from the road (illegal), shooting across an automobile (illegal & stupid), and trying to kill those pheasants illegally, well, yeah...pretty stupid and not using the tool properly or legally.

My daughter was crossing the street, in a cross walk, with the walk signal, and got slammed into by a truck making a right turn. Crossing the street should never be done as it's a accident waiting to happen. Life is about risk management. Knowledge, training and experience mitigate risk. 

Would I hand a loaded gun to someone who has never used a gun before and say here, go kill your rabbit? No, of course not, that would be stupid, and irresponsible. Would I offer to teach the person how to use a gun to humanely kill their animals? Yes, and that would NOT be irresponsible or any more an accident waiting to happen than life in general.

Stop with the liberal, anti-gun agenda already. You can no doubt find hundreds of accident examples. I can find millions of successful animal kills with guns with NO accidents. Just tally up the deer kills from rifle season from every state for one year. Add that to small game, waterfowl, upland birds, etc. That doesn't even include domestic animals. I would expect you get the point.


----------



## Bossroo

That beet field was several hundred acres with farm's dirt roads along irrigation ditches dividing the fields .    So NOT a County road at all, only private  dirt roads fo r  efficiency of getting around the fields. Those two must have had  STUPID for breakfast and it stuck. I was taught gun safety by a life long farmer and hunter .  At every gun safety class the first thing that he said was for everone to assume that eveyone else is an absolute idiot and has NO IDEA as to how to even to pick up  a gun.( Backyard wanna be farmers are no exception when it comes to handling a firearm.  ) Then he would go on with the day' s lesson. I was allowed to hunt on his farm for the next 30 + years untill he died and the property was sold to a developer.    I taught my kids gun safety as well as hunting safety along with all the rules and regulations conserning those activities.    I am a HUGE SUPPORTER OF GUN RIGHTS AND HUNTING and DEFINATELY   N  O  T    a liberal by any streatch of the immagination.   We used to live in a very liberal town where I invited the extreamly liberal mayor to NEVER  CAST HIS SHADOW ON OUR DOORWAY EVER AGAIN when he started to spout how great a job he was doing.  NOT !!! He even chastised me for teaching a friend the right and proper way to shoot a steer and butcher it properly as his view was for everyone to become a vegatarian.  Hey , I'm a carnivore !   Be SAFE !!!


----------



## ChikenChik

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...k686BuqQTrJe42taiCIZeA&bvm=bv.151325232,d.amc


This is what I use. Fast and easy. I am a beginner and was really worried about this part.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Looks pretty efficient @ChikenChik


----------



## Hopalong Causually

ChikenChik,
Welcome!
What variety of rabbit are you working with?  How has that device done for you so far?


----------



## HaloRabbits

I see that the use of nitrogen gas has become more popular in Europe as apposed to electric stunning in chicken processing. It is less common in the states but is also used, has anyone ever done this with rabbits? I know they use CO2 for many rodents but CO2 sets alarms off in the body and causes stress, Nitrogen/Argon is better but is more expensive. 

For our chickens we just cut the jugular and bled them out, we only recently got out of birds and into rabbits and are looking for the best, for us, method of dispatch. Do to the industry the man of the house works in getting Nitrogen cheaply isn't an issue. Currently our choices are that or gun. We are leaning towards the Nitrogen, as it essentially slips them into a coma then death, then we could promptly bleed out.


----------



## publicradio

What about an air rifle? My first choice would a semi-automatic .22 but I think it would make too much noise for my neighbors. An air rifle is silent, but if the first shot isn't clean I'm having to reload while the rabbit is suffering. I guess if it's point-blank, there's not a lot of room for error.


----------



## secuono

publicradio said:


> What about an air rifle? My first choice would a semi-automatic .22 but I think it would make too much noise for my neighbors. An air rifle is silent, but if the first shot isn't clean I'm having to reload while the rabbit is suffering. I guess if it's point-blank, there's not a lot of room for error.



This is a very old thread.


----------



## publicradio

Maybe so, but if it's evergreen content, isn't it better to resurrect an existing thread than to start a new one?


----------



## Kimi BK

Has anyone ever used the Ballista Penetrating Bolt Gun from bunnyrancher.com?

Since most of the captive bolt guns we've found have been several hundred dollars, this $65 contraption sounds too good to be true... I think it would be easier for me to stomach than blunt force or broomstick, etc.. neck breaking methods.

(I haven't yet killed anything beyond fish, bugs, and germs, but hope to be processing chickens within a few weeks, and rabbits within the year...)

(my son used to be such an ardent animal lover that after I explained that I cleaned the milk jug with boiling water to kill the germs, he got mad at me and spit on the ground to help the germs, which is why I felt compelled to include germs in my list of victims, in the interest of full disclosure! )


----------

